# Surf rod for under $75 with a penn 535



## Mattj4867 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all as you can see by the title, I need help picking out a surf rod preferably under $75. I’m a final year college student with not a lot of cash. I don’t really know much about surf fishing but I struck a deal on a penn 535gs. Because of my limited knowledge, I’m not really sure what kind of species I can catch with this reel. I’m from North Carolina and will be going to the OBX over the summer. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

